# Tattoos and second hand book shops!



## hipflask (May 2, 2009)

Strange combo i know, 

Does anyone know where i can go for either? I love rummaging through book shops. not for anything in particular just your everyday stuff.

Also looking to add to my one lonely tattoo on my back. Doe anyone know of anywhere?

thanks.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

There is a great second hand book shop called Book World in Satwa - they also take back anything you buy from them and give you 50% of the original price towards new purchases. Take the Jumeirah exit from Trade Centre roundabout, then the third exit at the next roundabout on Al Diyafah Street (signposted for Satwa), then take a right at the junction opposite the petrol station and it is on your right-hand side about halfway down the road. Send me a PM if you need more detailed directions


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

or u can try the Dubai flea market. 
There is on on June 19th and one on july 3rd. It is at the Safa hall near safa park gate 4. it is on 40B street to be precise. its a blue and white building.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

katiepotato said:


> There is a great second hand book shop called Book World in Satwa - they also take back anything you buy from them and give you 50% of the original price towards new purchases. Take the Jumeirah exit from Trade Centre roundabout, then the third exit at the next roundabout on Al Diyafah Street (signposted for Satwa), then take a right at the junction opposite the petrol station and it is on your right-hand side about halfway down the road. Send me a PM if you need more detailed directions


hrm, i need to check this place out. So at the Diyafah street coming from the trade center roundabout, bust a left into Satwa and then a right at the petrol station. Hows parking in the area? Cause I know Satwa tends to get a lil jammed

I might sell back some of my books for some used "new" ones!


----------



## hipflask (May 2, 2009)

thanks everyone.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

ask around Karama, there are a few Tattoo shops that sell old books,

come to think of it they'd sell the furniture if you make an offer


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> hrm, i need to check this place out. So at the Diyafah street coming from the trade center roundabout, bust a left into Satwa and then a right at the petrol station. Hows parking in the area? Cause I know Satwa tends to get a lil jammed
> 
> I might sell back some of my books for some used "new" ones!


Parking isn't too bad - not great on the street where the book shop is, but there are a couple of car parks just off the main road (the one that the petrol station is on). Depends on how well you know Satwa - might be worth finding the book shop first, then parking and walking back.


----------



## r_showell (Jan 9, 2009)

There's a good little second hand book shop at Ibn Battuta mall. Can't remember the name but its by the middle entrance.


----------



## Abu Dhabi Girl (Sep 20, 2009)

The Ibn Battuta second-hand book shop is called House of Prose. There are two in Dubai and there used to be one in Abu Dhabi too. The other Dubai one is in Jumeirah Plaza.


----------

